# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vriendin zwanger?

## Iron_maiden

Ik heb 5 dagen geleden seks gehad met mijn vriendin. Toen na 5 minuten der moeder thuis kwam zijn we gestopt (ik ben dus niet klaargekomen). Alleen toen ik het condoom bekeek zat er een scheur in. 

Volgende ochtend gelijk een morningafter pil gehaald en een zwangerschapstest. Die pil heeft ze dus ingenomen en gelijk die middag de zwangerschapstest gedaan. Gelukkig gaf die test negatief aan, alleen heb ik net gelezen dat je zoon test pas na een week kan doen.

Het probleem is dus dat ze 6 weken geleden voor het laatst ongesteld had moeten worden. Ze heeft al langer last van een onregelmatige menstruatie, maar nog nooit 2 weken te laat. Ze zegt ook dat ze pijn heeft aan haar borsten.

We stressen allebij nogal aangezien we allebij 15 zijn. Kan iemand mij vertellen of er kans is dat ze zwanger is? aangezien je normaal 5 weken na je vorige menstruatie niet zwanger kan raken, toch?  :Confused:

----------


## Petra717

Door de stress kan de menstruatie ook uit blijven. 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Iron_maiden

Ik krijg net een smsje dat ze ongesteld is  :Big Grin:  

Iig bedankt  :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat!!!
 :Wink:  

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## lempinimi

> hay
> 
> ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..


Ik ben in 2006 zwanger geweest en bevallen van een gezonde zoon, ik was toen al ruim 3,5 jaar met de pil gestopt en ik ben tijdens mijn zwangerschap 3 keer ongesteld geweest en ja dat kan dus ook als je de pil niet slikt. Ik hoop dat ik hiermee je vraag heb kunnen beantwoorden, anders heb ik je verdkeerd begrepen denk ik.




> Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd


Ik wist zelf pas met 19 weken en 6 dagen dat ik zwanger was, hoe het begin van een zwangerschap voelt week ik niet, dus daar kan ik je niet mee helpen.
Maar buikpijn, een opgezette buik en vaak naar de wc moeten zijn van die algemene klachten dat je volgens mij niet zou kunnen zeggen dat ligt daar of daar aan. Het lijkt mij dat het 4 dagen nadat de gemeenschap heeft plaats gevonden niet mogelijk dat dit al zwangerschapsignalen zijn, tenzij je dus tijdens je zwangerschap ongesteld geworden bent, dan is je zwangerschap namelijk verder gevorderd dan je aan de hand van je laatste menstruatie zou zeggen, maar daar moet je niet van uitgaan natuurlijk.





> ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig 
> 
> xx


Als je een beetje een normale cyclus hebt (4 a 5 weken tussen 2 menstruaties in) dan zou je niet in je vruchtbare periode hebben gezeten toen de gemeenschap plaats vond en hoef je je volgens mij geen zorgen te maken. Ik zou afwachten tot je ongesteld moet worden en als je dat een week te laat nog niet bent, zou ik een test doen als ik jou was.

Hoop dat ik je heb kunnen geruststellen,

groetjes Chantal

----------

